# Gigging Charters??



## mofishin (Feb 3, 2012)

Family is coming to Pensacola Beach first week of May this year. My husband gigs for Yellow Sucker here in Missouri and is very interested in the opportunity to Flounder gig in Florida. Anyone know of a charter that does this or anyone want a gigging buddy for an evening? gas, food (and beer? ) paid for of course. [email protected]


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Lost Bay Charters", Bill Willis, 850-748-5076


----------

